# t free 3 and 4 help



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

just received these results from my doctor and would like any input from all of you smart people.

diagnosed with hashi's about 3 months ago ( with so called normal TSH)also and just getting up to 1 1/2 grains of naturethroid
5/4/11
TSH 1.99 .34-4.82

6/6
thyroid peridoxis AB 524 -40
FSH 20.2 not sure of range but was told it was high
cortisol 12.1 7.0-25.0
prolactin 7.2 3-27

6/14 
TSH 2.76 .34-4.82
naturethroid started 1/2 grain

7/11/11
t3free 3 2.0-4.4
t4free 1.14 .58-1.64 (not sure of these ranges test done by labcorp)

thanks for all your help so tired of being tired hoping this naturethroid starts to kick in soon

lisa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> just received these results from my doctor and would like any input from all of you smart people.
> 
> diagnosed with hashi's about 3 months ago ( with so called normal TSH)also and just getting up to 1 1/2 grains of naturethroid
> 5/4/11
> ...


You are fortunate your doc put you on Naturethroid. You have wiggle room. FT3 is slightly below the mid-range of the range given by your lab. FT3 is your active hormone and most of us feel best when it is above the mid-range. Say about 1/2 way above the mid-range of 3.1 as per your lab range shown. 3.8, 3.9 might be good. It takes tinkering.

And once again, most of us like our [email protected] 1.0 or less to feel our best.

When is your doc seeing you for labs again. The usual protocul would be every 8 weeks for titration upward if indicated either by 1/4 or 1/2 grain. I personally think that 1/4 grain is better. But that is personal opinion.


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

My next labs and dr appt will be next week. My doctor believes in titrating up 1/2 grain every 3 to 4 weeks until I reach 2 grains then titrating up every 6 to 8 weeks after that. So far natured rood has had little affect on me, maybe just a little more energy than before. Should I do something about the fsh being high or is it high because of hashis? Haven't had a normal period in 4 months. Obgyn gave me pills to start period the last 3 months. Said I'm perimenopausal but I'm only 42 with no family history of meno.

Thanks for all your support and info


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> My next labs and dr appt will be next week. My doctor believes in titrating up 1/2 grain every 3 to 4 weeks until I reach 2 grains then titrating up every 6 to 8 weeks after that. So far natured rood has had little affect on me, maybe just a little more energy than before. Should I do something about the fsh being high or is it high because of hashis? Haven't had a normal period in 4 months. Obgyn gave me pills to start period the last 3 months. Said I'm perimenopausal but I'm only 42 with no family history of meno.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and info


Okay; it sounds like your doc has a handle on this. Very excellent and that this was even explained to you is quite impressive.

That said, really you should discuss FSH w/your doctor BUT.............autoimmune and thryoid (as well as other things) do cause high FSH.

So, you could wait and see if balancing your thyroid brings it down or discuss further testing w/your doc.

What does the test result mean?

In women, FSH and LH levels can help to differentiate between primary ovarian failure (failure of the ovaries themselves) and secondary ovarian failure (failure of the ovaries due to disorders of either the pituitary or the hypothalamus). Increased levels of FSH and LH are consistent with primary ovarian failure. Some causes of primary ovarian failure are listed below.

Developmental defects:

Failure to develop ovaries (ovarian agenesis) 
Chromosomal abnormality, such as Turner's syndrome 
Defect in the steroid production by the ovaries, such as 17 alpha hydroxylase deficiency 
Premature ovarian failure due to:

Radiation 
Chemotherapy 
Autoimmune disease 
Chronic failure to ovulate (anovulation) due to:

Polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) 
Adrenal disease 
Thyroid disease 
Ovarian tumor 
When a woman enters menopause and her ovaries stop working, FSH levels will rise.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/fsh/tab/test


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guess I'll wait and see if the fsh adjusts. Also any advice on dry coarse brittle hair? Already tried biotin with no luck. My doc said this would be the hardest to fix.

Since Im new to these boards should I post my story on the newbies board?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> Thanks guess I'll wait and see if the fsh adjusts. Also any advice on dry coarse brittle hair? Already tried biotin with no luck. My doc said this would be the hardest to fix.
> 
> Since Im new to these boards should I post my story on the newbies board?


If you would like to, that would be really nice. And then stick to this thread here if you would so those that have already replied to you can track your medical background re what we have discussed so far.

I have found that Omega III has helped nails, skin and hair a lot. If you decide to take it, I do recommend 3 to 4 Grams a day. It happens to be good for a lot of things.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=84


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

on the omega 3 i found omega 3 with krill oil 300 mg per pill. is this what i should take? and how many ?
thanks again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> on the omega 3 i found omega 3 with krill oil 300 mg per pill. is this what i should take? and how many ?
> thanks again


It would be excellent to take at least 2 to 3 Grams a day. 1000 mgs. is one gram. So, if you took 3 in the morning and 3 in the afternoon, that would be a healthy start. And maybe even a good maintenance dose. We each have different needs.

I am excited for you to feel better. Let me know how this goes and by the way, doing one thing at a time,makes for a good scientist. If you had too much new stuff, you won't know what is helping and what is not.

How may capsules in the bottle? They are capsules, correct? Wonder how much you get for your money. Always curious about such things.

I get the Carlson's Omega III for which I pay $40.00 for 300 1000 mg. capsules.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i looked them up on puritan's pride website. http://www.puritan.com/omega-3-products-128?searchterm=omega%203&rdcnt=1

it looks like their natural one with 1000 mg softgel is 2 bottles of 100 for 8.99
2 bottles of 250 is 20.99

i don't konw if this helps or not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> i looked them up on puritan's pride website. http://www.puritan.com/omega-3-products-128?searchterm=omega%203&rdcnt=1
> 
> it looks like their natural one with 1000 mg softgel is 2 bottles of 100 for 8.99
> 2 bottles of 250 is 20.99
> ...


Any help helps!! ROLF!! Thanx!


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

So new labs today and changed meds
Tsh .31
T3free 3.1range 2.0-4.4
T4free (direct) .91. Range .58-1.64

Changed meds to levothyroxine .075mg once a day
Liothyronine 5 mcg 2 in morning 1 late afternoon.

Would love some input

Should I ask for synthroid and cytomel instead of generic???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> So new labs today and changed meds
> Tsh .31
> T3free 3.1range 2.0-4.4
> T4free (direct) .91. Range .58-1.64
> ...


You will croak when you see how much Cytomel is. So, I don't know what to say on that.

The bottom line is, generic or not, if you stay on course and are compliant by taking your meds in a timely fashion and the doctor makes adjustments as needed every 8 weeks, you should get to where you wnat to get to.

You should feel better w/this increase of the Liothyronine. As a matter of fact, I give you 72 hours.

I and others would like to hear from you in that time span, definitely.


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

also my tpo went down to 266 from 524
switched to synthroid and cytomel your right expensive!!
starting tomorrow morning i'll let you know in a few days of any improvement
thanks again


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

Just wanted to leave an update on new meds. Been on synthroid and cytomel for 4 days now and not feeling much different. On 75 of synthroid and 15 cytomel which I assume is the same as 1 1/2 grains of naturethroid ? So technically been on this same dose for 6 weeks. Would appreciate any input


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> Just wanted to leave an update on new meds. Been on synthroid and cytomel for 4 days now and not feeling much different. On 75 of synthroid and 15 cytomel which I assume is the same as 1 1/2 grains of naturethroid ? So technically been on this same dose for 6 weeks. Would appreciate any input


You say you don't feel any different but are you functioning to your satisfaction? Can you get through your daily chores and if you have a job, are you performing well?

It takes quite a while for major improvements because the body has been so deprived and damaged.

You are getting labs in about 2 weeks then? Every 8 weeks?


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

yes getting labs at end of month and back to the doctor on sep 13th.

i actually do feel a ittle more alert but the aches and pains are still quite bad. i'm able to get thru the day and work and take care of a 2 year old but am pooped by 8pm. i know it takes time and i just have to be patient.

will let you know labs in a few weeks. thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> yes getting labs at end of month and back to the doctor on sep 13th.
> 
> i actually do feel a ittle more alert but the aches and pains are still quite bad. i'm able to get thru the day and work and take care of a 2 year old but am pooped by 8pm. i know it takes time and i just have to be patient.
> 
> will let you know labs in a few weeks. thanks for all the encouragement


As you continue to respond to the med, you will subtly and very slowly start doing more and more each day which will necessitate constant titration upward until you stabilize.

Expect this to take at least 8 months to a year. BUT.................you will continue to slowly feel better as well.

It is barely noticable until one day you wake up and say *WOW!*


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

here are latest labs
reverse t3 238 range 90-350
t4free .91 range .82-1.77
t3free 3.2 range 2.0-4.4
TSH .06 range .34-4.82
ferritin 55 range 3-105

also had an abs.cd8-cd57+lyphs test
result were low
20 range 60-360
this is a first test for lymes disease i am having more tests done to look for co-diseases for lymes

on 75 of synthroid in morning
10 cytomel in morning
5 cytomel in afternoon

still feeling tired and creaky and spacey

would love any feedback


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> just received these results from my doctor and would like any input from all of you smart people.
> 
> diagnosed with hashi's about 3 months ago ( with so called normal TSH)also and just getting up to 1 1/2 grains of naturethroid
> 5/4/11
> ...


Hi, Lisa!! 3.2 would be mid-range on the range provided by your lab for FREE T3. You could still stand a little bump up on the Naturthroid. Maybe a 1/4 grain, see how it goes and lab again in 8 weeks. At this point it is wise to just titrate by 1/4 grain so that you don't jump over the euthyroid spot. That would be where you feel really well. For most of us, that is about 1/4 above the mid-range.

FREE T4 is okay; when taking any form of T3, it will be lower as your active hormone is the FREE T3.

Also, check your ferritin. If low, that could account for some of your symptoms as well.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Having started your Naturethroid in June, you must allow time for proper titration and healing.

Expect this to take several months, even up to a year. In the meantime do everything you can do to help your self. Proper nutrition, exericise and sufficient sleep.


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

please check my latest post. ferritin was 55 and i'm now on synthroid and cytomel now should i up my dosage of cytomel? or both synthroid and cytomel? thoughts?
thanks lisa


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

pretty much my thyroid labs havent budged in 6 weeks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> please check my latest post. ferritin was 55 and i'm now on synthroid and cytomel now should i up my dosage of cytomel? or both synthroid and cytomel? thoughts?
> thanks lisa


That is low on the ferritin. The closer to 100, the better. Just something to think about but I will say that is much better than a lot of posters here whose ferritin is really in the basement.

How much Synthroid and how much Cytomel are you on? I don't advise making changes w/o the doctor's approval and the proper lab tests.

Okay, just found this.

on 75 of synthroid in morning
10 cytomel in morning
5 cytomel in afternoon

I would not touch a thing until you get labs. Last labs were in July so when are you due? Are you on an 8 week schedule?


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

here are latest labs done on aug 23th
reverse t3 238 range 90-350
t4free .91 range .82-1.77
t3free 3.2 range 2.0-4.4
TSH .06 range .34-4.82
ferritin 55 range 3-105

also had an abs.cd8-cd57+lyphs test
result were low
20 range 60-360
this is a first test for lymes disease i am having more tests done to look for co-diseases for lymes

on 75 synthroid
10 cytomel morning 
5 cytomel afternoon

going to doctor this thurs to go over labs and would like any input before i see him
thanks lisa


----------

